# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Koi-s edisi no. 13/vol iii/sept - okt 2010

## Ajik Raffles

_Segera Beredar !!_



*Terbit : 
SENIN, 6 Sept 2010*
Harga Eceran : P. Jawa Rp 40.000 - Luar Pulau Jawa Rp 45,000

*FREE FOR KOI's MEMBER*
Contact: [email protected] or [email protected]

Dapat dibeli di jaringan Toko Buku Gramedia se Indonesia dan Outlet - outlet modern lainnya


Penerbit:Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society (KOIs)
Percetakan: PT Temprint


*ALAMAT REDAKSI:* 
Jl. Wijaya I No. 54, Kebayoran Baru Jakarta 12170
Telp.: 021  7279 2849 (H), Fax: 021  739 3629
e-mail: [email protected]
http://www.koismagazine.com


*DISTRIBUSI & SIRKULASI:*
e-mail: [email protected]/[email protected]

*IKLAN :* 
email: [email protected]/[email protected]

Informasi Lebih Lengkap: http://www.koismagazine.com/indexx.p...majalahterbaru

----------


## edwin

siiip... bacaan baru lagi....

----------


## tosailover

wah, sudah tidak sabar untuk tahu isinya  ::

----------


## bobo

teman untuk libur lebaran, harganya naik ya om ajik ?

----------


## sa3o

mantap....yang luar kota mulai dikirm kapan om?

----------


## William Pantoni

> wah, sudah tidak sabar untuk tahu isinya


Om...ini adalah Edisi Ulang Tahun ke dua Majalah Kois.....dan untuk itu majalah mulai edisi ini akan tambah 2 rubrik tetap.
Yaitu Rubrik : Koi Lokal Kebanggan yg akan menampilkan Koi Lokal Ukuran minimum 60cm dan yg pernah menjadi juara. Kira2 koi siapa yah akan ditampilkan pertama kali?
Selain itu juga ada rubrik untuk newbie.....artikel ringan buat pemula yg mulai kena virus KHV.

Anyway.....Happy Birthday Kois Magazine.

----------


## Jusri

Sudah gak sabar neehhh...

----------


## hilariusssss

asik bacaan baru  ::

----------


## tosailover

> Om...ini adalah Edisi Ulang Tahun ke dua Majalah Kois.....dan untuk itu majalah mulai edisi ini akan tambah 2 rubrik tetap.
> Yaitu Rubrik : Koi Lokal Kebanggan yg akan menampilkan Koi Lokal Ukuran minimum 60cm dan yg pernah menjadi juara. Kira2 koi siapa yah akan ditampilkan pertama kali?
> Selain itu juga ada rubrik untuk newbie.....artikel ringan buat pemula yg mulai kena virus KHV.
> 
> Anyway.....Happy Birthday Kois Magazine.


Wow..semakin bertambah umur semakin menarik. Bravo and Happy Bday Kois Magazine. Thanks buat sedikit bocorannya ,Om Wil  ::

----------


## Budi Bali

semoga sampai ke Bali sebelum Lebaran.....

----------


## Teja Utama

> Om...ini adalah Edisi Ulang Tahun ke dua Majalah Kois.....dan untuk itu majalah mulai edisi ini akan tambah 2 rubrik tetap.
> Yaitu Rubrik : Koi Lokal Kebanggan yg akan menampilkan Koi Lokal Ukuran minimum 60cm dan yg pernah menjadi juara. Kira2 koi siapa yah akan ditampilkan pertama kali?
> Selain itu juga ada rubrik untuk newbie.....artikel ringan buat pemula yg mulai kena virus KHV.
> 
> Anyway.....Happy Birthday Kois Magazine.


Berarti *sudah* berumur dua tahun ya, Oom Wil? Bukan *masih* dua... he he he

Bravo Koi-s...!!! And happy birthday...!!!

----------


## Abied

Wuuuiiiiihhhh.....Warna Cover Jrreeeeennggg.... Bikin mata melek    :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Koi Lovers

Kapan sampai kesamarinda yaaaa......
penasaran ama isinya euy

----------


## iyos

krn blm dpt kiriman jg akhirnya sy beli jg d buat temen lebaran,itung2 edisi ultah punya 2 nanti gk masalah..cover ikan RYU jantan keren bgt...tp kertas cover sy pribadi suka yg kmaren2,warna lembut..jd ikannya aja yg mengkilap gk seperti majalah pd umumnya..tp yg penting salut buat kois n pengurus kois magazine

----------


## este

Tetangga udah pada dapet saya belum  -_-

Liburan yang hampa tanpa majalah kois  ^^

----------


## Budi Bali

kena longweek end lebaran, jadi agak lama nyampe bali....sampe sekarang belum nyampe... semoga besok uda nyampe.....

----------


## agent23

Saya belum dateng niihhh.
Tadi ke toko buku kinokuniya sudah ngelihat dijual padahal.
Kurirnya masuk lagi kapan yah???

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Maaf om2, kita memang khawatir sekali terjadi keterlambatan pada edisi ini...
Banyak faktor mulai dari jadwal percetakan yang molor hingga dua hari karena order yang padat...karena emua majalah mempercepat jadwal penerbitan...
Kemudian jasa pengiriman yang kita gunakan PT Pos Indonesia juga wanti - wanti kemungkinan ada kepadatan arus pengiriman barang... 
Kita sudah antisipasi dengan menggunakan fasilitas 'perangko berlangganan" yang menurut mereka akan lebih diprioritaskan... cuma khusus menjelang libur lebaran ini kadang tidak berlaku
Sekali lagi mohon maaf, saya berharap semoga semua bisa diterima paling lambat sebelum libur lebaran berakhir....

----------


## rvidella

Pak Ajik .... cover merah menyala mungkin harusnya jangan ikan yang ada warna merahnya yah .... pendapat newbie hueheheheh
ryu sanke jadi "kurang" padahal saya yakin pilihan Om Jani dan Om Maeda pasti top notch punya

Dodo

----------


## victor

pak ajik, khusus dodo bonus satu set spidol warna, biar di warnain sendiri

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

> pak ajik, khusus dodo bonus satu set spidol warna, biar di warnain sendiri


Ha ha ha ha

----------


## este

Siap menunggu  ^^

----------


## harley

Selamat utk majalah Kois.... Semoga makin top dan sukses.

----------


## rvidella

> pak ajik, khusus dodo bonus satu set spidol warna, biar di warnain sendiri


biarlah aku akan melukisnya bagaikan vicasso melukis diatas kanfas .... muantaaaaaaaaap

----------


## Gold Eagle

Pak Ajik... untuk cek pembayaran ongkos kirim majalah, (karena saya termasuk yg dapat free Majalah, hanya bayar ongkir saja) tempo hari bayar sampai periode kapan, bgm caranya yach ....
Kuatir udah lewat (belom bayar) tp ttp dikirim terus majalahnya huehehehe....

----------


## Budi Bali

nyampe bali  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

di tempat ku blm nyampe... ?

thx

Dony

----------


## Dony Lesmana

di tempat ku blm nyampe... ?

thx

Dony

----------


## siunk

lapor Om....sampe saat ini blum keterima kartu anggota berikut majalah KOI-s nya....thanks

----------


## Dony Lesmana

lapor jg om... 

saya senasib ama siunk... blm terima kartu anggota dan majalah KOIS nya
akhirnya beli ndiri deh di lapak majalah .. hehehe

thx

Dony

----------


## este

Masih menanti  -_-

----------


## hilariusssss

laporrr....
majalah belum sampe nih.. :'(

padahal di gramed uda ada...

----------


## SD4R7O

iya, majalah saya jg belum sampai... biasanya cepat.... hehe...

----------


## Abied

Madiun juga Sama juga masih harap2 cemas blm nyampe2 padahal di Gramedia Madiun dah ada hehehehe... :Rockon: 
Sebenernya dah kebelet pgn beli di gramedia biar cepet bisa baca hehehehe tapi ntar yg kiriman langganan buat apa..? :Rockon:

----------


## victor

aku juga belom
kantor pos masih sibuk buat kirim wesel

----------


## TugubotO

> aku juga belom
> kantor pos masih sibuk buat kirim wesel


Tanggal 9 Sept. kemaren sudah selesai saya baca (solo)... dapat dari persewaan majalah...hahaha...

----------


## repak69

ane juga belum nyampe yah....  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Sabar yah Oom2 semua....mungkin Pak Pos nya msh lebaran kali sebagian.
Nanti di check.

----------


## victor

> Tanggal 9 Sept. kemaren sudah selesai saya baca (solo)... dapat dari persewaan majalah...hahaha...


nyewaaaa... hari geneeeeee...
nyewaaaa..........
ckk ckk ckk ckk ckk...............

----------


## Pauran

Majalah Koi-s ...........  ! Nyampe dunk segera ........   ?

----------


## andiaji

Lapor Om, alhamdulillah sudah sampe.

terimakasih,
salam,
andiaji - indihiang tasik

----------


## ademilanforever

Alhamdulillah......... Majalah Koi-s sudah mendarat di Garut, hatur nuhun........

----------


## h3ln1k

belum nyampe juga padahal temen udah dapet  ::

----------


## edwin

serpong udah sampai nih hari ini.... isinya muantapp... :Thumb:

----------


## Abied

> Madiun juga Sama juga masih harap2 cemas blm nyampe2 padahal di Gramedia Madiun dah ada hehehehe...
> Sebenernya dah kebelet pgn beli di gramedia biar cepet bisa baca hehehehe tapi ntar yg kiriman langganan buat apa..?


Pulang kerja wis nyampe ternyata hehehe
Warna jreng kayak ABG hehehe...

----------


## tupai

Saya juga belom dapet om.. ::

----------


## TugubotO

> nyewaaaa... hari geneeeeee...
> nyewaaaa..........
> ckk ckk ckk ckk ckk...............


hahahahaaha....
Saya sendiri ndak tahu bang, junior saya yang sering minjam buku di situ melihat ada majalah koi langsung ingat bapaknya... 
hahahahaaha..... 
tapi katanya ongkos majalahnya 100 ribu terpaksa saya bayar... hahahahaha...

----------


## repak69

alhamdulillah jatibening sudah sampai....

thank u guys,, appreciate it

----------


## Anton Sukoco

om..saya lapor...
majalah belum saya terima ..
apakah udah habis langganan saya kie..??
kalo iya,mhn saya diberitahu..dibayar ke mana langganannya..???
kalo bisa mandiri om....

----------


## rubbie

majalah punyaku juga belum di terima om , moga2 bisa di kirim secepatnya hehe

----------


## baruna02

Lapor Pak Moderator,
Majalah dan ID card belum terima.
Terima kasih

----------


## este

Majalah sampe ke tetangga  ^^
Tadi baru di anter ke rumah,thx kois  ^^

----------


## victor

sudahhhh sampaiiiiiiiiii
keren euy

----------


## edwin

> om..saya lapor...
> majalah belum saya terima ..
> apakah udah habis langganan saya kie..??
> kalo iya,mhn saya diberitahu..dibayar ke mana langganannya..???
> kalo bisa mandiri om....


biasanya sih kalau udah mau abis masa langganannya, dikirimin surat om di majalahnya. jadi kita diingatkan...
kalau melihat join date om anton bulan agustus 2009, ada perpanjang keanggotaan gak di bulan agustus kemarin? kalau belum ada, perpanjang aja om, lsg transfer dan buktinya di email ke [email protected].
please check link ini om....
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-Anggota/page4

----------


## tupai

Saya masih menunggu dengan sabar.... ::

----------


## Koismagazine

Dear Member,

Kami dapat informasi bahwa ada keterlambatan di Kantor Pos dikarenakan load yang tinggi sebelum lebaran, mohon maaf atas keterlambatan ini. Tapi kami akan kirim ulang apabila dalam 2 atau 3 hari ini belum sampai juga, mohon konfirmasi siapa saja yang belum sampai dengan melanjutkan list di bawah ini. Data tercatat yang belum sampai :
1. koi lovers ( samarinda )
2. iyos
3. agent23
4. Dony lesmana
5. siunk
6. hilariussss
7. SD4R7O
8. Pauran
9. tupai
10. Anton sukoco
11. rubbie
12. baruna02


Terima kasih.

----------


## Herdi

Sampai dengan tadi pagi majalahnya juga belum sampai ke rumah saya om.

----------


## tupai

Masih belom trima majalahnya hiks ::

----------


## Teja Utama

Probolinggo sudah menikmati MERAHnya Kois edisi terbaru...................  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Tupai dan om2 lainnya yg belum dapat majalah....
nanti akan kita check lg....klu sampai hari ini ga datang juga....kita akan kirim kan sekali lg.
Tolong kabarin yah....Thx.

----------


## odil kokoy

Saya juga belon terima hiks hiks

----------


## iyos

lupa ngabarin,sy dah dpt,,,,,thx

----------


## Herdi

Masih belum terima juga.

----------


## Koismagazine

Dear Member Yth,

Majalah edisi 13 ( Sept- Okt 2010 ) sudah kami kirim ulang pada tanggal 23 September 2010, sesuai dengan laporan yang masuk. Berikut list yang di kirim ulang :
1. Andrew Sutjipta
2. Dony Lesmana
3. Lucky Djauhari
4. Martinus Pauran
5. Andre Wibowo
6. Bina Teruna
7. Herdi Husin
8. Hasan Effendy
9. Ibnu Gunawan
10.Sudarjo
11.Rubiansyah Sulaiman
12.Sik Ronny Wongso
13.Anton Sukoco
14.Dede Hermawan

Sekian informasinya. Mohon maaf atas keterlambatan pengiriman pada edisi ini. Terima kasih.

----------


## abahnasr

maaf om ajik, sampe saat ini saya belom terima majalah nya....

----------


## tupai

Makasih OM sudah sampai

----------


## abahnasr

om ajik kok belom juga ya.. hik...hik...hik...

----------


## Pauran

Om Ajik ....

Laporan majalah sdh diterima.....  terima kasih

Salam hangat,

----------


## Koismagazine

> om ajik kok belom juga ya.. hik...hik...hik...


Maaf Om...belum sampai juga ya...? Kami akan kirim ulang periode 2 bila sampai besok belum terima juga...Mohon infonya ya Om...
Mohon maaf atas keterlambatan di edisi ini. Terima kasih.

----------


## koi98

Om Ajik, minta tolong sekalian dicek apakah majalah sdh dikirim ke tempat saya karena belum terima. Tx.

----------


## E. Nitto

Saya sudah sampai oom Ajik..

----------


## hilariusssss

sudah terima hari ini  ::

----------


## doddy

aku di semarang kok belum ya?

----------


## Koismagazine

> Om Ajik, minta tolong sekalian dicek apakah majalah sdh dikirim ke tempat saya karena belum terima. Tx.


Dear Om...
Majalah a/n Danny Liang sudah di kirim, bila hari ini belum terima juga, akan kami kirim ulang.
Demikian infonya. Mohon maaf atas keterlambatan pengiriman edisi ini. Terima kasih.

----------


## Koismagazine

Dear Member yth,

Mohon informasinya untuk yang belum sampai juga majalah edisi 13. Karena akan kami kirim ulang pada hari Rabu, 29 Sept 2010. Kami tunggu informasinya sampai hari rabu 29 sept 2010 jam 09.00. Terima kasih.

----------


## Herdi

Majalah sudah diterima.

----------


## odil kokoy

Akhirnya diterima juga  Thx yaaa

----------


## abahnasr

OM.. belom juga nech.. gmn ya??  ::

----------


## rubbie

Punya saya atas nama rubiansyah juga sampai sekarang belum di terima, tolong di check sudah di kirim belum juga om Ajik  . thanks

----------


## abahnasr

om kok belom juga ya..... hiks...hiks..

----------


## koi98

> Dear Member yth,
> 
> Mohon informasinya untuk yang belum sampai juga majalah edisi 13. Karena akan kami kirim ulang pada hari Rabu, 29 Sept 2010. Kami tunggu informasinya sampai hari rabu 29 sept 2010 jam 09.00. Terima kasih.



masih belum terima om. tx.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Punya saya atas nama rubiansyah juga sampai sekarang belum di terima, tolong di check sudah di kirim belum juga om Ajik  . thanks


Dear Pak, 

Majalah sudah di kirim ulang pada hari kamis, tgl 23 sept 2010. Belum sampai juga ya pak?
Kami akan coba cek Pak, mohon maaf atas keterlambatan ini ya pak,,
Terima kasih...

----------


## Koismagazine

> om kok belom juga ya..... hiks...hiks..


Dear Pak,
mohon maaf atas keterlambatan  nya ya pak, majalah kami kirim ulang hari ini...
Terima kasih.

----------


## abahnasr

> Dear Pak,
> mohon maaf atas keterlambatan  nya ya pak, majalah kami kirim ulang hari ini...
> Terima kasih.


makasih Om, moga2 segera nyampe..

----------


## Koismagazine

Dear member yth,

Hari ini, 29 sept 2010 sudah di lakukan pengiriman ulang majalah a/n :
1. Danny Liang
2. DRG. Ahmad Syafik
3. Yohanes Kurniawan

Semoga segera sampai di tujuan ya Om...
Terima kasih.

----------


## rubbie

Akhirnya sampai juga hari ini, mantab ..... lapor saya udah terima majalah koi-s yah  ::

----------


## Koismagazine

> Akhirnya sampai juga hari ini, mantab ..... lapor saya udah terima majalah koi-s yah


Ok Pak Rubbie, selamat membaca..

----------


## abahnasr

> Dear member yth,
> 
> Hari ini, 29 sept 2010 sudah di lakukan pengiriman ulang majalah a/n :
> 1. Danny Liang
> 2. DRG. Ahmad Syafik
> 3. Yohanes Kurniawan
> 
> Semoga segera sampai di tujuan ya Om...
> Terima kasih.


om, melaporkan kalo majalah nya sampe saat ini belom nyampe...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om, melaporkan kalo majalah nya sampe saat ini belom nyampe...


Om Syafik,
Bisa tolong konfirmasi ulang alamatnya ke [email protected], kali - kali aja ada masalah. Saya akan minta diikirim ulang (lagi). Sorry ya om...

----------


## abahnasr

om, alamat nya udah saya kirim balik... maaf kalo udah ngerepotin...

----------


## koi98

> Dear member yth,
> 
> Hari ini, 29 sept 2010 sudah di lakukan pengiriman ulang majalah a/n :
> 1. Danny Liang
> 2. DRG. Ahmad Syafik
> 3. Yohanes Kurniawan
> 
> Semoga segera sampai di tujuan ya Om...
> Terima kasih.


majalah sudah diterima hari ini. thanks.

----------


## abahnasr

Alhamdulillah majalahnya hari ini baru nyampe... moga2 berikutnya bisa tepat waktu ..
hehehehehe

----------


## hery

Pak Ajik..,majalah Kois saya edisi 13 kok belum nyampe ya..? Apa sudah dikirim.? Thanks

----------

